# First titanium custom light. Haiku or XML EDC



## timsmile (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!

After buying and using a lot of mass manufactured lights, I'm about to move on and get my first custom titanium flashlight. I am going to use it as my primary everyday carry. After going through a lot of threads here, I have set eyes on either McGizmo Haiku xml or Mac XML EDC.

I love the look of Haiku, but at the same time I know that Haiku is only driven at 900ma giving around 200 lumens, meanwhile mac is driven at 2.8a having more than 500 lumens. Also, i'm interested in neutral instead of blue ish cool tint. So i'm having a hard time making my choice.

Can anyone kindly share their opinions and thoughts with the 2 lights regarding beam, UI, usability etc? 

please dont' suggest get both :twothumbs I would love to but i've limited budget...

Thanks much for the help!

Tim


----------



## kitman22 (Mar 30, 2013)

Having had both I feel the better design is with the Haiku. Let's not forget run times in your choice. The Mac may well be brighter but the Haiku is driven at a level with more respect to run time, heat management and LED life. If your more abt lumens then the Mac would be the best choice. The UI from what I remember isn't too different. Both work well. 

Sent from earth, using a toaster.


----------



## nbp (Mar 30, 2013)

You can look at my sigline for my thoughts on the Haiku and Mac's lights in general. I have different light engines than you're looking at, but many of the thoughts may be helpful.


----------



## Z-Tab (Mar 30, 2013)

I've owned both. I thought the Haiku was excellent and I certainly understand why it has such a huge following, but I prefer Mac's lights in pretty much every way. Either way, you'll be getting one of the finest quality lights available.


----------



## thedoc007 (Mar 30, 2013)

Z-Tab said:


> I've owned both. I thought the Haiku was excellent and I certainly understand why it has such a huge following, but I prefer Mac's lights in pretty much every way. Either way, you'll be getting one of the finest quality lights available.



Details, man! In what specific ways do you like Mac's light better? Your statement of preference is not very helpful, unless you give reasons...not everyone will have the same criteria that you do, and without explanation you might as well not bother to post at all.


----------



## timsmile (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the sharing! Does anyone know what is the wait time for both lights? Heard McGizmo is pretty quick, how about Mac? I think I'm a bit leaning towards Mac right now, as I want to have more lumen. But the ability to use primary battery in Haiku is definitely a plus...  difficult. If only I have more budget


----------



## stewdogg (Mar 31, 2013)

timsmile said:


> Thanks for the sharing! Does anyone know what is the wait time for both lights? Heard McGizmo is pretty quick, how about Mac? I think I'm a bit leaning towards Mac right now, as I want to have more lumen. But the ability to use primary battery in Haiku is definitely a plus...  difficult. If only I have more budget




I ordered a Mac Ti XML EDC NW with a clip close to 4 weeks ago. When I asked what the wait time was at that time I was told 2 weeks... not a huge deal because half of the fun is the anticipation and I have other flashlights to use. That being said I can't wait to get it!
The nice thing about buying one of these lights is that if you find you don't like it then you can sell it here. You should be able to recoup your money quite quickly (they don't last long around here) and then go buy the other one


----------



## nbp (Mar 31, 2013)

Don will get you your light in days. Mac will take weeks to months, depending on who knows what?


----------



## DTF (Apr 17, 2013)

For me it was an easy choice. Only McGizmo offers the 1/4'-20 clip which allows the light to be mounted on any of the thousands of photography clips, heads, tripods, etc. 

Just a few ways of using the 1/4"-20 mount:



D4A_0133.jpg by Dean Fletcher - Photographer - Portland, on Flickr

By the way, for serious outdoor work (not photography), I think the best choice is the Makai 6V XML.


----------



## KuanR (Apr 17, 2013)

I have the McGizmo clip on my Tri-EDC and it makes the light super useful with a tripod. 

The driver in the Mac is customizable, so you can send it to flucero28 when he's back and get as many levels and different currents as you want


----------



## Jakeyb (Oct 13, 2013)

​I couldn't decide so I have a tri edc and a XML haiku on the way.i may sell one I like the least...but not before I play with them both for a few months.


----------

